# English Springer Spaniel puppy advice



## pixiepoo

My OH wanted a Springer spaniel for years as his hobby is shooting - I was apprehensive at first as i have a 13yr old border collie but I finally gave in and we now own a 6 month old, liver & white, Eng. springer spaniel bitch. 
We had her from 12 weeks old and my OH thinks she is wonderful but I am not enjoying her as much.

We cracked the toilet training early on but she is still mouthing us if we put our hands near her (to stroke her etc), she jumps on us as we walk through the door and all over our guests and she winds up my other dog something rotten. 
A couple of issues so far;


Sleeps in her crate downstairs but wakes everyday at 4/5am and will not go back to sleep
Jumps up on us and visitors
Jumps on the furniture if she gets excited
Atagonises my other dog by barking at him until he tries to chase her - is this her trying to play?
still mouths us if we approach her to stroke her. This is quite embarrassing with visitors as they think she is going to bite them
she get very over-excited with other dogs - jumping on them and mouthing them

She attends a puppy class with the OH every week and does very well but does not listen to me and is a nightmare in front of people.

We trusted her in the garden for a few weeks until she saw a bird and ran through the fields to the nearest road. Now she is not allowed off her lead in the garden and does not come off the lead on walks. When i walk her i try the sharp pulls on the lead while saying 'heel' which works for a bit but the next time we walk she is just the same - will this eventually work? She is so confident and stubborn.

Most people have said that she will eventually calm down but i think they are just trying to make me feel better - she hasn't come into her first season yet, will this change her at all?

Any advice/tips will be most welcome as I am feeling a little overwhelmed with it all!

Pixiepoo x


----------



## Stephny691

Go to the training 'with' her. You need to have a part in the training even if you're not keen on her, otherwise she won't ever pay attentino to you IMO. Also tugging on the lead, does bugger all, also just MO, but I don't think tugging constantly does much, other than make it stresful. 
There are people here who have got loads of Springer experience so will be able to give you breed specific. But for my dog (a BC) I went to training with mum and Flo learned to take instruction from me, because I learned how to give itproperly, if that makes sense.
xx


----------



## Nicky10

If she jumps up on people it is just typical bouncy spinger getting overexcited. You, and get your visitors to join in too, turn around and ignore her when she jumps up and don't look at her/talk to her etc until she's calmer. Springers do really need to be offlead is there not a field or something thats enclosed you can take her to to let her run offlead? Especially if she's going to be worked she needs to work offlead. Maybe try taking her to gun dog training they might be able to help more


----------



## james1

One thing you mustnt do - and be strict with this, is NOT TO over exercise her whilst shes young, even at 10 months old dont go taking her out for hours and hours walks. They will want to and will want to go for longer but you mustnt let this happen - they are very eager dogs that dont know any limits so take it easy and let her bones and joins develop properly or injury will occur very easily.

The jumping up is simple excitement, you should be flattered really as it shows she comfortable around you and wanting attention. To stop this turn away dont fuss, dont give any command, just ignore. Pat or stroke when shes calm and if its repeated ignore again.
The taunting your older dog - youve got to step in on this, allow your older room - although he may be fit, but they dont have either the stamina or patience needed to deal with a pup 24/7. Remove the pup and let him have some relax time. A crate will help settle her and a baby gate would also help possibly.
At 12 weeks its again good shes interested in other dogs, are you sure the vaccinations have had time to settle in her (your suppose to wait 10 days after the second jab) She doesnt know anything so you cant expect her to know what is good, bad, wanted or not, or even dangerous. You will have to take time in training her - if you do youll have a wonderful pet - they shine with training but left to their own devices - they make their own rules up very quickly and can be a huge headache. You have give them what they need and the earlier the better, just make sure what your doing is right as it will stay with them when they are young . They are only minor problems really that will sort them selves out with regular training. 
Whatever you do, watch out you dont give excited commands either shouting or whooping - either one will have them wanting to repeat what they were doing .
Enjoy... brilliant dogs


----------



## pixiepoo

james1 said:


> At 12 weeks its again good shes interested in other dogs, are you sure the vaccinations have had time to settle in her (your suppose to wait 10 days after the second jab) She doesnt know anything so you cant expect her to know what is good, bad, wanted or not, or even dangerous.


Many thanks for all your replies.

james1; just to clarify my pup is 6 months now (7 months next week - gone so quick!). This is partly why i worry why she is still so excited around other dogs. Maybe i have to get her out with more people and dogs so that it is not as exciting?

We still don't walk her for too long but have increased it every month since we had her. She pulls incessantly on the lead though which gets annoying.

She hasn't had her first season yet - should she be having soon? I though it was generally around the 6 month mark?


----------



## Nellybelly

pixiepoo said:


> Many thanks for all your replies.
> 
> james1; just to clarify my pup is 6 months now (7 months next week - gone so quick!). This is partly why i worry why she is still so excited around other dogs. Maybe i have to get her out with more people and dogs so that it is not as exciting?
> 
> We still don't walk her for too long but have increased it every month since we had her. She pulls incessantly on the lead though which gets annoying.
> 
> She hasn't had her first season yet - should she be having soon? I though it was generally around the 6 month mark?


I have a springer cross and off lead time really is a must for them. Maybe an enclosed space, or a long line so running is possible?

First season is typically between 6 to 9 months I think, but up to 14 months is normal. My girl had hers at 10 months.


----------



## haeveymolly

pixiepoo said:


> My OH wanted a Springer spaniel for years as his hobby is shooting - I was apprehensive at first as i have a 13yr old border collie but I finally gave in and we now own a 6 month old, liver & white, Eng. springer spaniel bitch.
> We had her from 12 weeks old and my OH thinks she is wonderful but I am not enjoying her as much.
> 
> We cracked the toilet training early on but she is still mouthing us if we put our hands near her (to stroke her etc), she jumps on us as we walk through the door and all over our guests and she winds up my other dog something rotten.
> A couple of issues so far;
> 
> 
> Sleeps in her crate downstairs but wakes everyday at 4/5am and will not go back to sleep
> Jumps up on us and visitors
> Jumps on the furniture if she gets excited
> Atagonises my other dog by barking at him until he tries to chase her - is this her trying to play?
> still mouths us if we approach her to stroke her. This is quite embarrassing with visitors as they think she is going to bite them
> she get very over-excited with other dogs - jumping on them and mouthing them
> 
> She attends a puppy class with the OH every week and does very well but does not listen to me and is a nightmare in front of people.
> 
> We trusted her in the garden for a few weeks until she saw a bird and ran through the fields to the nearest road. Now she is not allowed off her lead in the garden and does not come off the lead on walks. When i walk her i try the sharp pulls on the lead while saying 'heel' which works for a bit but the next time we walk she is just the same - will this eventually work? She is so confident and stubborn.
> 
> Most people have said that she will eventually calm down but i think they are just trying to make me feel better - she hasn't come into her first season yet, will this change her at all?
> 
> Any advice/tips will be most welcome as I am feeling a little overwhelmed with it all!
> 
> Pixiepoo x


Hi firstly congratulations on getting such a wonderfull breed.

The mouthing/biting is very usual for such a young pup, dont forget that springers mature a lot slower than most other breeds so she is much younger in mind than her 6 months. Whenyou go to stroke her always have something in your hand that she can bite she should take it from you hold it in her mouth while you stroke her if she drops it which ime sure she will so she can mouth you make a loud screeching noise and immediatly give her the toy, this will take time but be patient and keep consistant.
When visitors arrive ask them to ignore her if she jumps up make no eye contact and push her down or away gently. I have to say springers can be very sensitive shouting anything too aggresive could cause new problems.

I have never known a springer not to like balls mine are obsesive especially the little one allow your older dog to tell her off if this doesnt work as it didnt with molly remove her, gently play with her with the ball all he time praising her then stop the play yourself. Consistency is the key your pup is very normal and going through the normal puppy stages, set strict boundaries and stick to them.

Can i ask what is your pup being fed is the protein high diet can make a huge difference to the hyperactivity and behaviour.


----------



## pixiepoo

Thankyou for your advice.

The pup is fed on Wainwrights Turkey & Rice dry food for puppies up to a year old. 

Not sure if this high protein or not!?


----------



## haeveymolly

pixiepoo said:


> Thankyou for your advice.
> 
> The pup is fed on Wainwrights Turkey & Rice dry food for puppies up to a year old.
> 
> Not sure if this high protein or not!?


Do check it, mine have always gone onto adult at 6 months i feed burns seen a huge difference in mine molly was the first pup to be fed it and she was so much easier than my other 2, the protein is 18.5% just something for you to compare.


----------



## james1

The mouthing is really 1/2 play 1/2 boredom it does stop if you walk away and dont give any rise to it, a high pitched mousey 'outch' works too but do this everytime she does it - also others alowing her to play bite defeats the object of training her not to so all members must do the same 

Pulling on the lead - if you get this in early its a very easy fix, if you leave it until later then it can be hard to pursuade out of but not impossible. My advice would be to train every morning and evening daily for couple of weeks no misses, the routine of it is what breaks the habit. If you allow her to pull one day then you cant expect her to take the rule as red. At least once a day would be good if the two cant be had. Stop starts every time she pulls, turning back on yourself everytime theres a pull, a check with the lead all help with heelwork. One thing that does work beautifully is direction changes, you only need an area no bigger than 20 ft sq. just turn left, right, all the way around, sit, etc but every time you move off say a heel. After each direction change or stop - moving off say heel. 

Your pace is essential - the slower your walk the better - fast/normal pace walking is exciting so really do 1/2 the pace of your normal walk to a good stroll. Keep it friendly and praise when shes done well/finished


----------



## hyper Springer

My ESS was very manic at that age and i think its quite normal for the breed 

However when i changed his food to ORIJEN hes no longer hyper hes quite content to snooze most of the time or watch telly 

Once that lead comes out though his docked tail is going ninety to the dozen and ready for action...

Id never have thought a change in food can do this but it has


----------



## james1

ive seen the same with orijen but its the same for any well made food I think  Hope pixie is reading all this ! lol


----------



## lovespringerspaniels.com

Hi Pixie
What are you feeding her? Springers are a hyperactive breed but additive free diets really can help calm them down. Try hypoallergenic food, here is an articl on them and their impact on springers

Hypoallergenic Dog Food

As for the training, you need to do it little an often every day about 6 x 10 min sessions a day rather than just once a week. A springer needs plenty of training on a regular basis..

Here is some advice on springer puppy training
Puppy Training for your Springer Spaniel Puppy

Good luck and enjoy


----------



## pixiepoo

Thank you all for your replies! very helpful.

I have checked the protein content of her food and it is 30%, and it is also hypoallergenic. I had look at Orijen and it looks very good - although 40% protein!? Might give it a try!

I will have a look at burns too...


----------



## pixiepoo

Thought I would post back to this thread as I am still having some problems with our springer. 

I know i mentioned it before but we took her out to a field that was enclosed so that she could not run away and she just kept running and running off the lead - she would not come back to us, even when trying to make it exciting. My OH eventually had to try and out-run her to catch her again. Is this a sign that she is not getting out enough? We are lucky to have a large garden and when we train in there she is back to our feet with one blow of the whistle. Out of the garden and thats it....

Also I mentioned previously about her jumping up on us and visitors when we walk through the door. We are starting to turn around and ignore her until she stops which works. The problem we have now is that when people are seated she just wants to jump all over them - once she's got her front paws on her lap she starts to mouth you. Not sure how i am going to get this out of her but it's not very sociable. 

Any advice greatly appreciated.


----------



## montys-mama

I posted a topic just yesterday about my ESS 6 month old jumping up.. here is a link..

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-training-behaviour/93344-little-bit-advice-please.html

With the not coming back when called I don't have too much advice but what we find works for us is recalling ALL the time and rewarding with treats and games of Fetch when he does return.

He can get a little bit distracted by all the smells around the place and in that case I make myself look like a massive plonker and start shouting/screeching and changing my voice pitch saying "WAA WOO WAA WOO, MOOONTY, WAA WOOOO" throwing his toy up and down in the air, waving my hands around, kicking my legs about and spinning in circles. 
Luckily its pretty quiet around where we walk, not too many people to call the Police!

Oh and another thing which I find works really well is we have a toy which we ONLY use at our training classes and when out on walks so he never gets bored of it and we always put it away before he loses interest in it. 
We introduced it as a 'human' toy by playing with it infront of him to get his interest and now it's covered in all sorts of mud and poop and dog attractive smells, he absolutely loves it!

Sorry I probably don't sound too helpful!


----------



## TheJockess_&_WeeAngus

montys-mama said:


> He can get a little bit distracted by all the smells around the place and in that case I make myself look like a massive plonker and start shouting/screeching and changing my voice pitch saying "WAA WOO WAA WOO, MOOONTY, WAA WOOOO" throwing his toy up and down in the air, waving my hands around, kicking my legs about and spinning in circles.
> Luckily its pretty quiet around where we walk, not too many people to call the Police!
> 
> :lol: Excellent.............. I do that too, and must say it works for me too. My ESS come speeding towards me everytime! :thumbup:


----------



## pixiepoo

We now seem to have cracked the outdoor problem - We tried the idea of only having a certain toy that she is allowed when she goes for a walk and this has worked beautifully. I have also tried jumping up and down madly making a scene and this too has worked!

We have her on a long training lead that we leave trailing behind her on the floor just incase she makes a run for it - makes it a lot easier to catch while letting her have freedom.

She is 9 months old on the 10th May and still not come into season yet, Im keeping my fingers crossed that she might calm down a bit when that arrives.

She has become a lot better in the house when it is just me and the OH but I still finder her very difficult when we have visitors round. She still jumps on their laps trying to show them her toys and will not listen to commands. If I tell her off and put her out she cries madly. Are there any tips here?

Ideally I would love it if when we say 'get down' she listens...is there any advice on how to enforce this training? Still trying (and failing) to stop her from jumping up when I walk through the door.

I am worried that she is getting too old to enforce training -do you continue to use treats/tit-bits even as they get older?

Sorry to ramble on!!!


----------



## bellaspringer

pixiepoo said:


> My OH wanted a Springer spaniel for years as his hobby is shooting - I was apprehensive at first as i have a 13yr old border collie but I finally gave in and we now own a 6 month old, liver & white, Eng. springer spaniel bitch.
> We had her from 12 weeks old and my OH thinks she is wonderful but I am not enjoying her as much.
> 
> We cracked the toilet training early on but she is still mouthing us if we put our hands near her (to stroke her etc), she jumps on us as we walk through the door and all over our guests and she winds up my other dog something rotten.
> A couple of issues so far;
> 
> 
> Sleeps in her crate downstairs but wakes everyday at 4/5am and will not go back to sleep
> Jumps up on us and visitors
> Jumps on the furniture if she gets excited
> Atagonises my other dog by barking at him until he tries to chase her - is this her trying to play?
> still mouths us if we approach her to stroke her. This is quite embarrassing with visitors as they think she is going to bite them
> she get very over-excited with other dogs - jumping on them and mouthing them
> 
> She attends a puppy class with the OH every week and does very well but does not listen to me and is a nightmare in front of people.
> 
> We trusted her in the garden for a few weeks until she saw a bird and ran through the fields to the nearest road. Now she is not allowed off her lead in the garden and does not come off the lead on walks. When i walk her i try the sharp pulls on the lead while saying 'heel' which works for a bit but the next time we walk she is just the same - will this eventually work? She is so confident and stubborn.
> 
> Most people have said that she will eventually calm down but i think they are just trying to make me feel better - she hasn't come into her first season yet, will this change her at all?
> 
> Any advice/tips will be most welcome as I am feeling a little overwhelmed with it all!
> 
> Pixiepoo x


This Sounds Like My 13month old springer she exaclty the same jumps up and people,gets excited jumps over the sofa, loves birds..

When she was 6months old she used to walk on off the lead and COME BACK to me but now i take her for walks and can't take her off the lead out of fear she will never come back.. 
I've got a hati which stops her from puling better then jerking her back its clips round the neck and tightens arond the mouth this way you will have control of her head instead of her neck this is much better for her and you..

I found With Bella she went through a teenager stage and very stuborn when she passed the one year stage she liked calm down abit doesnt jump up as much and very much calm.. which is GREAT (finally craked it)
The tick is to give her plently of exercise to keep her content with everything..
I did worry about when her first season was gonna be and it finally came now at 13months old all biches are different and come at any age... 
It lasts about 21 days ..

Your not alone me and my partner went through the same as you ... 
hope all goes well ...


----------



## 912142

Can't add to the advice you have already been given other than to say I had a springer until October last year and although she took longer to mature and settle down that some breeds she was the most loyal of loyal and eager to please than any other breed I have known.

I know you can't see the wood for the trees at the moment but persevere and you will have a lovely, loyal companion to share your life with. 

Good luck and stick in.


----------



## Statler

james1 said:


> The mouthing is really 1/2 play 1/2 boredom it does stop if you walk away and dont give any rise to it, a high pitched mousey 'outch' works too but do this everytime she does it - also others alowing her to play bite defeats the object of training her not to so all members must do the same
> 
> Pulling on the lead - if you get this in early its a very easy fix, if you leave it until later then it can be hard to pursuade out of but not impossible. My advice would be to train every morning and evening daily for couple of weeks no misses, the routine of it is what breaks the habit. If you allow her to pull one day then you cant expect her to take the rule as red. At least once a day would be good if the two cant be had. Stop starts every time she pulls, turning back on yourself everytime theres a pull, a check with the lead all help with heelwork. One thing that does work beautifully is direction changes, you only need an area no bigger than 20 ft sq. just turn left, right, all the way around, sit, etc but every time you move off say a heel. After each direction change or stop - moving off say heel.
> 
> Your pace is essential - the slower your walk the better - fast/normal pace walking is exciting so really do 1/2 the pace of your normal walk to a good stroll. Keep it friendly and praise when shes done well/finished


very sensible advise. personally id disagree with the pace comment, i always mix it up, slow and fast then the dog gets used to being by my side regardless of pace. i do give a heel command when setting off and pat my thigh but once moving i do not speak to the dog, letting it work out for itself where it needs to be whilst changing pace and direction


----------



## grandad

hi,
congrats on being the owner of a great breed..............there are a number of things i would do

1, reduce the protein levels of the food. 18 - 20% is plenty. 
2,, contrary to belief, springers don't need hours upon hours of exercise. mine has 2 hours per day and that is usually 3 miles in total. 
3, sign up to a gundog trainer. If OH is using her for the field, he needs professional instruction. Professional instruction will guide him in exercises that will use her innate instncts and tire her out. this could be hunting and retrieving, but inititaly they will concentrate on heel and recall. They will also give her exercises that task the mind. There is a puppy guide for HR dogs and your OH can take a test to prove the dogs ability. Trainers and guides are vailiable from the gundog club. 
The Gundog Club
4, Ignore all behaviour that is bad. There are 2 types of spaniel. touchable and untouchable. If yours is an untouchable as soon as someone put their hands on her she'll go hyper. Ask friends to totally ignore the dog until it has calmed down. It may also depend on her breeding. If she has been bred from "trialing" stock then she will be "hot" and need experienced trainers to keep her in check.
5, Do not let her out of your sight when outside of the home. Keep her on lead or long line. Spaniels work close to the handler. 5 yards in front and 10 yards either side. Except when retrieving. This will help your OH in the long run, when he eventually gets her out in the field. 
6, Do not let her chase birds or game. This is self rewarding for a spaniel and once they have learned this are hard to stop. 
7, also teach the stop whistle. Once you can stop her, you can re-direct her either recall or just simply walk over and put lead on. 
8, My springer is laid back, but it takes some time for them to get that way. just do not be overactive with her, try and remain calm and relaxed around her. Once again contrary to belief you do not have ot play with her all the time. 
9, Having a crate is perfect, they have a place to escape to and you can let her in there to relax. Make sure the crate or other place that can be her den is introduced in a positive way, With treats and command. my guy, just goes there now and can be found there most times of the day. 
10, give her some regularity as well, meals at the same time, training at the same time, this way she'll learn, "on" and "off" time, which your dog will also need when she gets in the field, your OH might be out all day with her, but she'll only work probably 3 hours or so. A drive can take 20 to 30 minutes and there may be between 6 & 8 drives in a day. The rest of the time she'll be expected to "chill out" Sit and stay in between times. 
HTH & good luck


----------



## springer-lucy

It's funny, each time i've logged in lately there's been a new post asking for help with an English Springer Spaniel, nothing quite prepares you for the madness of a Springer does it 

I really do feel for you, my OH was also very passionate about getting a ESS and although I was more than happy with the idea, nothing quite prepared me for what I was about to endure. Spingers are hard work! 

Our Lucy (now 10 months) has pushed me to the absolute limit, particularly during the period 6-8 months, she's better now, far from perfect but much better. We've also had problems with jumping up, being too mad for other dogs and mouthing as well as pulling on a lead!!

The jumping up isn't too bad now. We found Lucy just didn't respond to being ignored or us turning around. Instead we say a sharp 'A-a-ah' or 'Get down' and she's doing it a lot less now. 

Lucy used to bound up to ANY dog to try and play and then would not leave them alone but when she was about 7 months old we invested in a ball launcher, ever since then she is not been remotely interested in playing with other dogs, even without the ball launcher now days. I think the key is to make yourself a lot more interesting than anything else and give it time. We had a similar problem with Lucy bounding up to young children which was very scary but with use of the ball launcher, lots of treats eventually the novelty wears off and they lose interest. 

We still have to tackle the pulling on a lead (she doesn't seem to respond to anything we try) and being a bit too rough when she's in a playful mood (mouthing) but we'll get there in the end i'm sure.

Stay strong, there is a light at the end of the tunnel... we're almost there but still have a good way to go!


----------



## Statler

Springer have no concept of going for a walk. They are going to hunt. And there in lies the problem with a lot of young springer on here. As the above poster found out, get a springer hunting for you and a lot of your probs will go away. Get a couple of tennis balls, when she's not looking, drop one at your feet and encourage her to find it. Plenty of praise. Why run around when all the fun is around your feet. That's the shortened version as I'm on my phone but hopefully u see where I'm going with this


----------



## Rolosmum

This thread dates back to march 2010, would be good to know how they got on!


----------



## adamp

Hi

I have 2 beagles and they can be very difficult to train to heal. I have now purchased two of these which make walking my dogs much easier and enjoyable.

Stop Pull Harness for Dogs by Pets at Home | Pets at Home


----------



## ChatterPuss

When my 6 month springer jumps up I turn my back on him and as soon as he sits down I give him lots of fuss - it works really well cos as soon as he starts to jump he sits straight down when he sees I'm going to turn away! He now knows he won't get any fuss by jumping and I will only fuss him when he sits down !


----------



## RobD-BCactive

ChatterPuss said:


> When my 6 month springer jumps up I turn my back on him and as soon as he sits down I give him lots of fuss - it works really well cos as soon as he starts to jump he sits straight down when he sees I'm going to turn away! He now knows he won't get any fuss by jumping and I will only fuss him when he sits down !


Sounds like your dog would do well, using an "Up!" as a reward permitting the jump. If you reward a sit with a jump on command when that excited greeting occurs, then soonish he may start auto-sitting communicating that desire to jump up to you.

6 months is about the time when puppy motivations change and food rewards lose relative value to play & fun, I liked this article by tripod on this Rewards « pawsitive dogs


----------



## buffy74

To Pixepoo.. You dog is being dominant, and is the leader of her world and the simple solution is to establish 'yourself' as pack leader. It is a process and one that is better explained on websites such as the 'Dog Whisperer' Ceaser Milan. It really is worth it. I have been using the same techniques since I was a child with dogs. When it clicks, its the best feeling in the world and your dog becomes a joy. I changed a 6 year old springer out of pulling on a lead and obssesing over balls and toys in 3 days by establishing myself as pack leader. Even got my two year old in on the act.The dog is now back in balance, and I have no doubt that you can do it too. Dogs think differently to us, and being led is what they are constantly seeking, oh and the best thing is, they never hold it against you!!!! As for Springers, the breed is hard to change when it comes to issues of chasing, so for this I recommend removing all balls and toys, and correcting the dog anytime she obsessess on toys. This should start her leading with her nose not her eyes, a key to dog psychology. Smelling is believing in dog world. Best of luck.


----------



## DoggieBag

buffy74 said:


> To Pixepoo.. You dog is being dominant, and is the leader of her world and the simple solution is to establish 'yourself' as pack leader. It is a process and one that is better explained on websites such as the 'Dog Whisperer' Ceaser Milan. It really is worth it. I have been using the same techniques since I was a child with dogs. When it clicks, its the best feeling in the world and your dog becomes a joy. I changed a 6 year old springer out of pulling on a lead and obssesing over balls and toys in 3 days by establishing myself as pack leader. Even got my two year old in on the act.The dog is now back in balance, and I have no doubt that you can do it too. Dogs think differently to us, and being led is what they are constantly seeking, oh and the best thing is, they never hold it against you!!!! As for Springers, the breed is hard to change when it comes to issues of chasing, so for this I recommend removing all balls and toys, and correcting the dog anytime she obsessess on toys. This should start her leading with her nose not her eyes, a key to dog psychology. Smelling is believing in dog world. Best of luck.


2 points.

This thread is over 2 years old.
The pack leader thing is rubbish.


----------

